

White Papers on Horizontal Partitioning of Databases? - FallDead

Hey HN, I was wondering if anyone has ever come across a good paper on scaling horizontally (Sharding) a survey of strategies used in the field. I am a beginner and I am trying to build a scalable image store for fast retrieval and slow writes, and data integrity.
======
throwaway1979
It is pretty straightforward to do ... the only suggestion I can offer is use
a random hash instead of doing it by something silly like a key prefix. The
random hash gives you better balancing between the shards. Also check out the
recent issue of the communications of the acm. A dude from Joyent wrote about
the issues in scaling an image transcoding system.

~~~
FallDead
Assume I know nothing about this, where would you go to get started on this
any books?

~~~
throwaway1979
This stuff is defn in books ... check out the O Reilly book on MySQL. I think
they have a few chapters on this topic.

